# Canadian Army Journal Vol 8 No 3



## Infanteer (13 Dec 2005)

The new issue of the CAJ is online; the individual articles are not up yet, but you can download the entire journal in PDF:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/main.asp?view=more&issueID=35

Looks like some exciting and engaging articles on one of the main facets of transformation, the Standing Contigency Task Force (essentially, our own Seabasing/Amphib capability.

As well, our own Sgt Art Majoor has yet another article to add to his growing list of published works, and it is well worth the read.  Congrats to Art.


----------



## big bad john (13 Dec 2005)

Nice mention of the site ( Army.ca) in the article "Note to File-The Blogs of War", it starts on page 110.  Mention is on page 112.  Cogradulations for the mention to Mike and for his great paper to Art Majoor!


----------

